

Baling Machine - Jumbo Turnout Auto With Hopper - khaidem
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DJu_JZcMEWE&feature=plcp&context=C48e8237VDvjVQa1PpcFM6NiNYldDVCkOwXalvMf77RdZtvJDqmvo%3D
Baling Machine Jumbo Turnout Auto comes with Hopper is highly used to compact waste materials for ease of handling and can utilised it for other recycled purpose.<p>Contact us for more info : info@ahtpl.in / netmart@ahtpl.in
Tel : 91-11-47571100-99
Mob. : +919958596018
Website : www.advancehydrautech.com , www.advancehydrautech.in
======
dalke
Looks like the poster is a promoter for 'advancehydrautech'. Verified from
posting history.

